# Wow- its my hymen!



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

Since I gave birth I have had some little blobby pink tissue near the entrance (or exit) of my vagina. I always assumed it was scar tissue, perhaps from my episiotomy (which hadn't healed properly). I recently transferred to a new female OB and had the courange to finally ask what it is and why its there since it wasn't before. Well, its my hymen! Pushing DS out apparently caused it to tear more and then the torn bits are just kind of hanging out now. I'm not super-delighted by this or anything, but just glad that I finally know what is what since it isn't the kind of thing you can just look up on the net and I hadn't ever read about that in books.

A couple other mamas had also posted about "changes to the yoni after birth" and had some blobby scar tissue inside, so maybe it is the same thing? Just wanted to share this incredibly personal information with everyone.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Kind of sounds a lot like what my ob said was granulated tissue. Didn't hurt at all but was pink & blobby. He removed it & now everything looks good. Again - it did not hurt - he was surprised by that. The removal didn't hurt either.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I had the same thing happen recently. Someone posted a thread a while back and called it her starfish


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

I"M NOT THE ONLY ONE!


----------



## poiyt (Jul 6, 2008)

OMG you have solved a mystery for me! Im pretty sure thats what it is and no one Ive talked to has been able to tell me, they all have said it would all be gone by now!


----------

